# My 3DS Screen detached again.



## tamagotchi (May 25, 2014)

So it broke a few months ago and I fixed it (again.) with _more_ superglue. I mean, there really isn't anything else to use. Maybe duct tape. Anyways, so I fixed it and it worked perfectly fine for about 2 months. And then it detached yet again. It still plays perfectly fine, I can see everything on the top screen like I'm supposed to, but It'll probably fall off if I try messing with it again. It's kind of just.. hanging there. I could send it back for repairs, but jesus _hell_, it costs a lot. I'd rather just leave it broken than sending it back. 
Does anyone have suggestions? I really don't want my $200 console just collecting dust on my desk. 


Spoiler: Here's some pictures.




(These are the same pictures from last time, but c'mon, it literally look the same as now,


Also, if you're wondering. No, I have not thrown it around everywhere. It just kinda' happened when I was opened it a while back.


----------



## Reindeer (May 25, 2014)

I'd either send it in or get a new one. I don't know what happened, but that thing is pretty much done.


----------



## RhinoK (May 25, 2014)

I've had mine dropped (mostly by idiotic nurses) like one hundred times and there are hardly any scratches

I don't know how you managed that

for now, i recommend just super-gluing it as a temporary solution. I have no idea what to do, besides, yknow, get it repaired


----------



## tamagotchi (May 25, 2014)

Aha. Probably so. It's too bad, too. I should have been patient instead of buying games at the online store on there, or whatever It's called.


----------



## WonderK (May 25, 2014)

Dang... That looks like its had it. You definitely need to send it in to get repaired. If not that, get a new one.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 25, 2014)

Man, it broke so easily, too. I wonder why, I barely had even played it and it just broke. I guess I'll just get a 2DS. When I called in and asked if they'd repair it they said It'd cost $250. Thanks, though!


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 26, 2014)

Quick. Somebody send this to the news.
Somebody broke a 3ds.
This is godly.
They broke the brick.


----------



## Reindeer (May 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Man, it broke so easily, too. I wonder why, I barely had even played it and it just broke. I guess I'll just get a 2DS. When I called in and asked if they'd repair it they said It'd cost $250. Thanks, though!


Haha. You might as well just get a new system at that point, what the hell.



Crobatman45 said:


> Quick. Somebody send this to the news.
> Somebody broke a 3ds.
> This is godly.
> They broke the brick.


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 26, 2014)

I remember dropping my DS Lite as a kid. Down the stairs. A lot. One hinge snapped.
I was 8, okay?


----------



## Amherst (May 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Aha. Probably so. It's too bad, too. I should have been patient instead of buying games at the online store on there, or whatever It's called.



But... you're not going to lose your digital games.


----------



## nekosync (May 26, 2014)

...whoa...

You're gonna have to call Nintendo.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I think it's time to get a new system. Don't throw out your 3DS yet though! If you want all your digital games and Nintendo ID to transfer over be sure you read this: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/nintendo-network-id  and this one too http://en-americas-support.nintendo...ntent-between-two-nintendo-3ds-family-systems


----------



## nekosync (May 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Haha. You might as well just get a new system at that point, what the hell.



that poor ds lite. :'(


----------



## tamagotchi (May 26, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately I think it's time to get a new system. Don't throw out your 3DS yet though! If you want all your digital games and Nintendo ID to transfer over be sure you read this: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/nintendo-network-id  and this one too http://en-americas-support.nintendo...ntent-between-two-nintendo-3ds-family-systems



Aha, really? You can do that? I didn't even know you could do that. Thanks.


----------



## Kildor (May 26, 2014)

The screen is popping out because of the eye-popping 3D Visual graphics that NIN10DOH mentioned.


We are 1 step closer to the 4DS.



In all seriousness, send it in for repairs. Or actually replace it if they still cannot fix it.
No choice.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 2, 2014)

Fixed with cement glue. I found it laying around in my desk so I just put some on there. Of course, it doesn't close anymore, but it works.

Good enough.


----------



## Venn (Jun 2, 2014)

So Now you have an unique version of a 2DS?

I remember my DS Lite, I opened it and something snapped that it wont hold the top screen in place. It wasn't a big problem, but every time the top screen was leaning more towards me, it would just fall down and close on my fingers..

When I stopped playing it, I sold it to a guy and I don't think I mentioned it. Lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 2, 2014)

Venice said:


> So Now you have an unique version of a 2DS?
> 
> I remember my DS Lite, I opened it and something snapped that it wont hold the top screen in place. It wasn't a big problem, but every time the top screen was leaning more towards me, it would just fall down and close on my fingers..
> 
> When I stopped playing it, I sold it to a guy and I don't think I mentioned it. Lol



You could call it that. If it drops on a hard surface, It's probably done for.
On the topic of selling DS's, I also had a DSi I sold to someone. The screen, whenever you would draw or try to drag the stylus on it, it would glitch out and make these choppy lines. I don't think I ever told them, either.


----------

